# Help!!



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

I have 2 3 week old turkeys that I brought home Monday. One of them appears to have diarrhea. And it looks a little reddish. I can't tell if it's blood but I don't think it is. Should I be concerned? I'm new at this. Other than that they seem fine. Eating, drinking and overall active and healthy looking.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

cheermom4L said:


> I have 2 3 week old turkeys that I brought home Monday. One of them appears to have diarrhea. And it looks a little reddish. I can't tell if it's blood but I don't think it is. Should I be concerned? I'm new at this. Other than that they seem fine. Eating, drinking and overall active and healthy looking.


Can you post a picture of the poop?


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

I can as soon as I get off work @ 1:30. Thanks so much! Stay tuned!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Glad you're handling Turkeys!


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

Well that one doesn't seem to be red but it is not dimensional like the other poops. Lol


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

try getting a fresh one on a white paper towel.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Glad you're handling Turkeys!
> I have a wormer question on a post


What post?


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'd deworm with Valbazen first thing. Then run Amprolium in water for 7 days as the only source of drinking water. Follow up with poultry vitamins-electrolytes and probiotic powder in water for a couple days, then another dose of Valbazen 10 days after the first dose.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> I'd deworm with Valbazen first thing. Then run Amprolium in water for 7 days as the only source of drinking water. Follow up with poultry vitamins-electrolytes and probiotic powder in water for a couple days, then another dose of Valbazen 10 days after the first dose.


They're only three weeks old, so probably not worms?


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

casportpony said:


> They're only three weeks old, so probably not worms?


Depends on the conditions of which they were kept before cheermom4L got them. For that young I have used Wazine which is much easier to dose water when they are that young. Amprolium is definitely the med to use right now in water.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

casportpony said:


> They're only three weeks old, so probably not worms?


Depends on how they were kept before cheermom4L got them. Wazine would certainly be easier for birds that young. Amprolium in water is something I would do, and use non medicated feed. then supplement water with vitamins-electrolytes and probiotics after.


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

Went to the feed store and they told me to try Probiotics in the water. I just brought them home Monday so we're thinking it's just stress. Not to mention My kids who always want to stare at them. But we are leaving them alone. It looks fine and is eating and drinking so we shall see!


----------

